# Sportwetten Anbieter



## Noisette (6 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerne mit dem Sportwetten anfangen, weiss aber nicht welchen Wettanbieter ich wählen soll. Im Internet habe ich diese Seite entdeckt und wollte euch fragen, ob ihr mir einen Anbieter davon empfehlen könnt?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2017)

Da bist Du hier verkehrt.
Du kannst - wenn Du einen Namen hast mal danach suchen ob der schon negativ aufgefallen ist - aber um Sportwetten zu testen haben wir keine Zeit


----------



## BenTigger (6 Juli 2017)

und auch keine Ambitionen,  dieser Art der Spielsucht zu verfallen...


----------



## Ludo (7 Februar 2018)

Noisette schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte gerne mit dem Sportwetten anfangen, weiss aber nicht welchen Wettanbieter ich wählen soll. Im Internet habe ich diese Seite entdeckt und wollte euch fragen, ob ihr mir einen Anbieter davon empfehlen könnt?
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Möchten Sie wirklich daran teilnehmen?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2018)

Wohl kaum, da der User seit dem nicht wieder gesehen wurde.


----------

